# Victory Sweeper/ Anybody Got One?



## shooters480

Had a demo and liked what I saw. Anybody got one willing to share information on how its doing? Been running Tymco's for ten years, like them but tired of paying 78 to 125% above manufactures suggested retail price for replacement parts. I owned part of a auto parts & Dupont refinish store for 26 years and made a good living at 25 to 38% markup. Tymco' profit margins have rubbed me so raw I plan to make a change. Please email me at [email protected] or [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## hickslawns

Shooter- You talk to sweeper parts express and that actually is Victory. If you have ever dealt with them, then you know what kind of service you will get. I was happy with my service from them on parts. I looked hard at the trailer units before I bought my first one. They were sold under a different name and by a guy from western NC. I think there have been improvements but same basic unit. Look in the sweeper market magazine ads. There are something like half a dozen Schwarze 333SE for sale only 1-3 years old from Victory. Apparently Victory is getting some trade ins on fairly new equipment. Someone is buying them. I would also like to hear if anyone on here has one and how they like it. Speak up! Let's hear it!


----------



## Snowshow

Last year we were in a market for a brand new unit and we called Victory for a quote. They were extreamly knowledgable in their product and I feel that they had supeior product to offer. But, we bought a new 210 Tymco instead. I guess the thing that drove me away from Victory was that they had no local dealers, tech support, or if something went wrong under warranty, they were about two weeks out to get it fixed. I couldn't let that happen as Tymco has a dealership about 2hrs from me. Victory stated that they would put a tech on a plane and fly them in to fix or service the machine under warranty. I just didn't like the downtime if something went wrong. If Victory would have something in the tri-state area (Michigan, Indiana, Ohio) I would go with them, but as far as they told me that did not have anything close. 

HicksLawn, hows the sweeping going so far this year....we are gearing up for a big winter around here. Building more salt bins and "bulking" up. Are you guys feeling the pinch on salt in OH???

Jim


----------



## hickslawns

Jim- Sweeping is steady and quiet from major competition just the way I like it. Not growing in leaps, but I am okay with that. Salt is a major issue currently. Spent thousands to gear up for bulk. Can't get bulk. Now figuring out how to store several semi-loads of bagged in order to make sure I can service my existing customers. Phil


----------



## shooters480

Hello all, I purchased the mark2. Got 60 months zero interest, 60 month warrently, saved $20,000.00 over the tymco's 435 and have not had to drive over anything twice yet.


----------



## Dwan

Phill How are things going? Been a while sense I have been around here. Sounds like your sweeping business is working out for you.

I am going to post what experience I have with Victory on another thread. So far it is all good.


----------



## bejausa

*Experience with Victory*

Hey,

I've been lurking for quite a while and have contacted a few of you regarding plowing & sweeping.

We have (or had) a Victory T500 that ran great on a 500 mile/wk route. Biggest help was the fuel savings. Picks up quite a bit in large smooth lots. Not very effective over time up against the curb.

I say "had" because it was hit from behind last week. Waiting to settle w/ the ins. company.

We also have 3 TYMCO units (600 & 435) among other things. I'm curious to know if anyone is running a Mark II on street sweeping - more than just picking up lots. We're a hybrid company and most of our sweeping equipment has to run at night and during the day for construction/paving/street sweeping.

Mark & his team at Victory are fantastic people! If I was only buying for lot sweeping, I'd buy the Victory line in a heartbeat. I'm waiting to see what they come out with next.


----------



## plowtime1

Byron,
I agree with you about the machine..it is decent for the money.
I personally, have each company come to me, because theres so many out there and some prices are ridiculous including knock-offs; let them demo the machine at your place of business; and put forth your challenges and see how the sweeper performs; Guarantee this will weed out the BS claims. JMO


----------



## michaelo2790

*markII*

I have the second markII sold and delivered and I do not sweep streets with it but I do sweep a couple of quarry's and as long as my flaps are adjusted there is not an air vac truck out there that will even come close. I run my rpm's at 1650 and with o/d off in low gear with foot off the gas it picks all up in one pass.


----------



## plowtime1

A-4000 for me...not saying the victory isn't good, every application is different.


----------

